# 3DMark 2013 für 2,49 auf Steam.



## Horilein (23. Dezember 2013)

*3DMark 2013 für 2,49 auf Steam.*

Huhu is vll. bischen Spät aber geht glaub noch ne Stunde oder so.
Auf Steamgibt es den neusten 3DMark grade für 2,49€.
Find ich nen kracher


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 3DMark 2013 für 2,49 auf Steam.*

Ist jetzt nicht wirklich eine News wert. Ich verweise mal auf den Sammler: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-sammelthread-steam-sales.html

-CLOSED-


----------

